# Some of my drawings



## Gryphon (Dec 18, 2012)

I enjoy drawing, and thought I'd share some of my work. I haven't ate gotten used to the attachment system yet, so I use Photobucket. 

Pictures can be found here:
http://s1062.beta.photobucket.com/u...n/media/Furries/photo-3-2.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## PainterKen (Jan 14, 2013)

Pretty cool! I like the pose, and in particular I like the staff. Well done ;-)


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

I love the second pic on your Photobucket site - the side view of the fox
standing up straight with his impressive bush on show very good!


----------

